# Info on flounder gigging..



## deer1stwife2nd (Oct 6, 2011)

New to this site, and new to flounder gigging(wading).. Just recently went flounder gigging with a buddy, we gigged some nice flounder in the 16 inch range.. But the good thing about it it was awesome just being out there. fell in love with it instanly..enough of that sloppy stuff.. my question is , I want to make my own gigging lights and gigger..what would be the best led light to use what kind, brand name, and where can I buy some on the internet. What wattage or some other term for led's cant remember.. yes im a newbie but dont hold it against me, LOL..Any scmatics on building any of this equipment would really be helpful and appreciated..tks..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are local guys that have perfected what you want to do.

They build a quality product at a reasonable cost.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread6973.html

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread9177.html

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread8280.html

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread7480.html

I have 2 of Chris's gigs. Yes, there really is a differance.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Is he on this forum?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

He owns Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. A lot of people who are members here are also members there. It is based in Pensacola.

But to answer your question.....I don't know?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Miami Matt said:


> Is he on this forum?


"Choppedliver" is a member of this site and posts in this forum.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You can Find Choppedliver's gigs at rugged metal outdoor creations. Com. Top quallity products at good prices. :thumbup:


----------

